# CAD Monitore - Multi-Monitor oder Curved?



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2020)

Moin,

ich bräuchte mal wieder die Hilfe des Schwarms.  
Bei uns im Büro steht der Austauch der kompletten CAD-Monitore an.

Im Moment haben die Kollegen je zwei 22-24" Eizo-Monitore auf dem Tisch. Nun laufen in der CAD-Abteilung die ersten Überlegungen, was die neuen Geräte werden sollen. 

Im Raum stehen: 
3x 24" (Full HD)
2x 27" (WQHD)
1x 49" Curved 

Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit CAD auf einem Curved-Monitor gearbeitet? Wenn ja, was waren eure Erfahrungen? 

Welche der drei Varianten macht unter dem Strich mehr Sinn für euch?

Danke 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Februar 2020)

Also ich finde WQHD oder einen großen curved am angenehmsten. Curved ist nicht das Problem, aber so sehr große Monitore sind echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn dann würde ich auch eher zu 38Zoll mit 1600 Pixel in der Höhe wie beispielsweise LG es im Angebot hat nehmen. 
Hier mal eine Liste: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Diagonale bis 39", Auflösung ab 3840x1600 (QHD+) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Favorit ist aber eher 2x WQHD.
Alternativ extra für CAD entwickelt gibt es auch 1:1 1080x1080 von Eizo: Eizo FlexScan EV2730Q schwarz ab €' '861,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Konnte ich noch nicht testen, kann ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2020)

Eizo wäre auch unsere Wahl gewesen bei den Monitoren. 5 Jahre Garantie und noch dazu gute Staffelpreise sind halt eine Hausnummer für sich. 
Bei den 24" wäre es der Eizo EV2460-BK, und bei 27" der EV2750. Alternativ sieht der EV2785 und der EV3285 auch interessant aus. Den EV2730Q hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Aber ich schau ihn mir gleich mal an.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Februar 2020)

schau einfach nach 38" für CAD, so recht alle von LG sind sehr empfehlenswert. OC auf 75hz geht mit allen für ca 1k,- (freesync, gsync compatible)
bessere monitore zum arbeiten mit CAD wurden noch nicht erfunden


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich würde da eher den 32" Eizo nehmen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Februar 2020)

Ich arbeitete im cad immer mit 2x 27 Zoll hp Monitoren.
Full hd mit 60hz.

Reicht vollkommen aus.
Mit mehr wird man auch nicht besser oder produktiver.

Wenn ich aber die Wahl gehabt hätte: 2x27" Full hd mit je 120hz - angenehmer für die Augen.....wäre nice to have gewesen und der mitarbeitermoral zuträglich....aber wie gesagt verbessert das nicht den Workflow imo.

Hatte privat den Monitor BDM4065UC im Einsatz - der ist groß, 4K .....hat das arbeiten in catia nicht wirklich produktiver gemacht.


----------

